# Acrylic Paint for Art and crafting



## WildStar (Sep 23, 2015)

Okay, I did a search beforehand, and I can't seem to find an answer. Seems most people are asking about painting rooms and whatnot, and not painting on a smaller scale.

I am curious how safe it is for me to use acrylic artists paints in the same room as my two budgies? (my bedroom) I have a few crafty things to do, and I am also wanting to get back into making actual art. 

There is a window near their cage that I can open for added ventilation. 

It would be the occasional endeavor, not an every day thing. 

What is the general consensus on such things???

Thanks!! 
:budge:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I would not recommend using the paints in the same room with your budgies. 
Acrylic paint may contain ammonia or formaldehyde, both of which are toxic to budgies. 
In my opinion, you'd be better off doing your crafts in a different room of your home. 

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## WildStar (Sep 23, 2015)

Thank you, FaeryBee, I appreciate the solid advice.

I have actually been on here for awhile, just never posted. I did scan the stickies and FAQ and did a search on the forums and didn't find what I was looking for, thus I was finally prompted to post  

Cheers!
:yellow face 2:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi WildStar and :welcome: to the fun side of the forums  

Good to see a longtime lurker finally posting--I was one myself, which is why my Join date says March 2013 when I really only started posting last year 

It's great to hear you've been using the forums many resources! I hope they continue to help you, and if you have any other questions you can't find, be sure to ask!

Hope to see you and pictures of your darlings around the forums! :wave:


----------

